
We thought we’d pulled a dead person out of the water - sytelus
https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/we-thought-wed-pulled-a-dead-person-out-of-the-water-woman-recovers-after-puget-sound-rescue
======
FreeFull
There is a saying that goes "You're not dead until you're warm and dead.".
There are many documented cases where hypothermia actually saved the lives of
drowning people, by strongly reducing the metabolism until rescue.

------
jackweirdy
> “There was massive overpressurization of a cockpit on the flight deck that
> essentially caused my lungs to explode and collapse,” he said in a recent
> telephone interview.

Kind of terrifying that that can happen, but equally incredible that the body
can recover so well.

------
stzup7
How does that woman not suffer irreversible neurological damages after 4 hours
without oxygen?

~~~
IntronExon
Hypothermia. You use far less oxygen if your metabolism has essentially ground
to a halt.

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4530563/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4530563/)

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24837800](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24837800)

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4322114/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4322114/)

